# Undefinierbarer Fehler =) OPC



## Insane (20 März 2009)

Hi Jungs 

Also ich weiß gar nich genau wie ich jetzt hier anfangen soll aber ich versuchs einfach mal =) 

Und zwar ...  Hab ich über einen OPC Server ( Pc Lenze ) eine Visualisierung am laufen. Desweiteren befindet sich ein Messsystem an der Maschine. SPS und OPC sind über einen Switch verbunden und das Messsystem geht über eine COM Schnittstelle an den PC. Ich bekomm zeit neustem diese Fehlermeldung von Windows ... glaube ich =) 

Fehler OPC-ServerSystemRuntime.InteropServices.comException (0xC0040007): Exception from HRESULT E_FAIL habs been returned. from a call to a COM Component 

Ich weiß nich wie ichs besser erklären soll. Villt. hab ich ja das Glück und einer von euch kann was mit der Fehlermeldung anfangen. Bin über jede Hilfestellung dankbar


----------



## Hermann (20 März 2009)

so kurz vor feierabend was kaputt geamcht, böser basti :sm18:


----------



## Question_mark (21 März 2009)

*COM Errror*

Hallo,

ErrorMessage='Unknown error 0xC0040007';
Description='The item is no longer available in the server address space ';

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Insane (23 März 2009)

Ok =) ???  

und jetzt noch ne Idee wie sich der Fehler beheben lässt ??


----------



## RobiHerb (23 März 2009)

*Lenze direkt fragen ...*

Mail mal das Problem an: Sebastian Luelsdorf

luelsdorf@lenze.de 

Der müsste das zumindest intern weiterleiten können.

Wenn sich nix rührt, an:

roettger@lenze.de, der ist der Chef.

Aber dann bitte nicht sagen, wer die eMail Adressen rausgerückt hat.


----------



## Insane (23 März 2009)

Danke =) 

Fehler hat sich behebene lassen war irgend ne Fehlprogrammierung vom Messsystem ....


----------

